# Please Help with my first Pocket Watch Purchase



## Okojamo (Dec 25, 2015)

Hello dear pocket watch lovers,

I am in need of your advice. For a long time have I been attracted to pocket watches, they look attractive, plus I hate standard watches, since they are uncomfortable for me. I am a complete newbie in the sphere, but from I have gathered so far, "swiss made" is a stamp of quality, as far as I am concerned, Mechanical vs Quartz is a matter of preference. Also, I have gathered that gold plating is not desirable, since it will wear off easily. I am looking for a solid pocket watch for every day carrying and use, with a price of no more than about £220-£250. I have looked at a couple of options on the web, and here they are so far, even with an antique option, not sure if a good one though. Am I looking in the right direction? Advice would be greatly appreciated.

*Swiss 17 Jewels Sterling Silver Hunter Watch Hallmarked COA Case Art*
going for around £30









*CHROME PLATED 17 JEWEL SWISS MECHANICAL FULL HUNTER POCKET WATCH *

For £213.









*Rotary POLISHED CHROME ULTRA SLIM POCKET WATCH *

for £150









or one of those JACQUES DU MANOIR DOUBLE COVER POCKET WATCHes
for 200 Euro, which I am very attracted to:








Finally, another very attractive option for £200.
*SWISS MADE TWO TONE SHIP QUARTZ FULL HUNTER POCKET WATCH*

















As you can probably tell, I kind of like these themed watches. I feel like they have a soul. Anyway, what do you think? Thank you for your attention.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

welcome to the forum, I also like pocket watches.


----------



## Okojamo (Dec 25, 2015)

Hiya! Thanks, that's great! Will you be able to share your experience? :notworthy:


----------

